# Pink or Red Salamander?



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Could you lovely people settle a debate for me?

I'm having an argument with a local fish store on the colour-name of this Betta. 
The store is very new to naming their Betta's tail-types and colours and I've already corrected them several times on colours, tail-type and sex (when they were trying to breed two males together)

Also, they're charging $45 for him.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Okay he's adorable, I know that @lilnaugrim is good with these types of questions while I'm not

I just re-read that they tried to breed two males? oh god


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

They can't tell the difference between a female and a placket male no matter how many time I've tried telling them the difference. Even showed them the difference when I put them side by side on their shelf, went in a week later and they still had the boys marked as female. 

Also, they have this handsome little guy for $50. No idea what his colour would be called though


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

They really need to teach their employees better then or at least take your advice. Have you tried talking to the manager/filing a complaint? what happens when someone with a female sorority trusts their gender judgment & adds it to their sorority tank? I hate people who think they know more than you or are too prideful to admit they're wrong :roll:

I wished I lived by you, they so far have really beautiful bettas! What are the bettas living situations there? That guy is gorgeous, I would definitely pay $50, also the lighter scales look thicker than the rest which from what I read is what dragon scale bettas have 

Maybe this link could help in finding out the colorations? Types of Bettas, by colour, tailss, patterns and genetics.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No such as a pink Betta.  A "pink" Betta would be considered red.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not to familiar with dragons but my first thought was maybe he is one. 

It was the manager I was talking to...there's only one other guy that works there and he's usually behind the counter...giving bad advice.

Depending on the tail-type, like the Deltas, Halfmoons, Rose and Feathertails, they are in 1 Liter cubes. The VT and Crowntails are in cups which I find really unfair. It also depends on their colours as well, so the really nice ones like the ones I posted, Mustard Gas, Koi etc get the cubes...the more common colours, reds and blues, get the cups. Their Giants also get the cubes. Their shelf has a heating lamp over it as well as an LED light and they get water changes about twice a week. 

I tend to just use them for the pretty colours.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

What is the name of the shop?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

First guy is a Bicolor; blue and red. Salamander's need to have a white band around the fins, otherwise it's not a Sally. And he's a Rose Tail.

Second guy is technically a bad Red Dragon. He shouldn't have all that irid in his tail but he is still technically (though, I really don't want to call him that) a Red Dragon. Also a Rose Tail. RT can usually be marketed as HM as they are the same tail type, RT is just more branching but can almost always still reach the 180 degree spread.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks @lilnaugrim I've heard around here that the first one's colour was red salamander. I thought the white band was just for Butterflies?
@Polkadot it's called _"All Fish 2 U" _Located in Kingswood NSW.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

RMKelly said:


> @Polkadot it's called _"All Fish 2 U" _Located in Kingswood NSW.


OMG that place is the WORST aq shop I have ever been to. I went there once when they were at the previous location in Penrith and the conditions the poor bettas were kept in was the cruelest,most horrible I have EVER seen. It was so bad we reported them to the RSPCA. The dirtiest,most unhygienic shop (and owners) I have ever seen too. Just disgraceful.

By your posts it _sounds_ as though they have cleaned up their act a bit since moving to their new location. I really hope they have for the poor fishes sake. Because what I saw at their store that day made me sick,and I would never trust buying anything off them after seeing it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

@RMKelly a Salamander has to have a white band around the fins, that's just part of the coloration. That band can be thin or thick but it has to be there. Just because it's blue color fades into the red, doesn't make it a Salamander. BF can be anything with a band around it's fins. It doesn't have to be a white band, it can be blue, black, red, yellow, etc. Of course, some of those colors would never technically be seen but it's just the band that makes a BF not the color whereas Salamander has to be white, not black or any other color.

This is the most common BF you'll see









But this is also a BF









And another. White and Black bands are the most common, blue being next but that's about it.









A really nice Salamander









Another great one. See how much the white band can vary?









Even Yellow Sally's!









Some on AquaBid would call these Mustard Gas but don't be fooled! MG has to have blue body (all blue, no yellow underneath like you see on Yellow Sallys) yellow fins and black or blue band around the fins. Originally the MG's were black band and the lady who created Salamander's wanted hers to also be called MG since they have the same essential pattern but the guy who made MG say no. So she called them Salamander's instead. So they are similar patterns but different colors.









Hope that helps everyone some!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Polkadot said:


> OMG that place is the WORST aq shop I have ever been to. I went there once when they were at the previous location in Penrith and the conditions the poor bettas were kept in was the cruelest,most horrible I have EVER seen. It was so bad we reported them to the RSPCA. The dirtiest,most unhygienic shop (and owners) I have ever seen too. Just disgraceful.
> 
> By your posts it _sounds_ as though they have cleaned up their act a bit since moving to their new location. I really hope they have for the poor fishes sake. Because what I saw at their store that day made me sick,and I would never trust buying anything off them after seeing it.


My brother-in-law used to go in there when they were in Penrith as well. His ex-girlfriend actually saw a fish die in there. 
It's not actually the worst one I've been into, the worst one I've been in is Oceanarium in St Marys. They tried selling Bettas with dropsy and saying they're a rare breed from Japan.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

RMKelly said:


> My brother-in-law used to go in there when they were in Penrith as well. His ex-girlfriend actually saw a fish die in there.
> It's not actually the worst one I've been into, the worst one I've been in is Oceanarium in St Marys. They tried selling Bettas with dropsy and saying they're a rare breed from Japan.


That is so awful. :-( I hate seeing how mistreated little Bettas are at some places. So called aq shops like them should be closed down. The people working at most shops (thankfully there are a few ok ones though) I've been to just don't seem bothered about giving them the proper amount of care with water changes and heating especially. I wish most shops here didn't sell them at all,or at least in the numbers they do. I wish there were just more specialty Betta shops around,instead of places that mostly just have them stacked on a shelf in cold dirty cups or dirty barracks set ups that aren't maintained properly.

Allfish2u is a disgrace,they have had so many complaints from people. I think most of their business must be from online customers who see their videos and photos thinking that is what the place really looks like, but the reality of it is very different. When I first went there the shop was absolutely nothing like the photos they had posted on their page,they must have posted pictures from a shop from overseas or something. They put up fake pictures and fool their customers. I was fooled by it and went there thinking it would be a great shop,but it was horrible. I wanted to grab all the poor little bettas and run out.I left there in tears. They disgust me and I wish they would get shut down forever. :evil:


----------

